
Elon Musk Promises Human-To-Human Telepathy. Don’t Believe It - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@SoldOutSupplier/elon-musk-promises-human-to-human-telepathy-dont-believe-it-7f23568fd35
======
Safety1stClyde
Elon Musk is someone who wants to get his name into the papers as often as
possible. If only there was some kind of regular expression filter where all
articles with the words "Elon" or "Musk" could be auto-ignored.

